# Cooker



## Patripeque

¿Does someone know how to say "cooker" in polish?

THANKS AND GREETINGS


----------



## vodevilja

Kuchenka (gazowa, elektryczna etc.)


----------



## Patripeque

Then, in Spanish "kuchenka" would be translated as "Cocinero" or "Cocinera?
I have a doubt about it.


----------



## iwi

No, porgue 'cocinero' es la persona que prepara los alimentos.

No se como se dice esto en espańol pero 'kuchenka' el polaco significa un electrodoméstico en el que podemos cocinar , no estoy segura de que puedamos decir  CONGELADOR.


----------



## iwi

iwi said:


> no, porgue 'cocinero' es la persona que prepara los alimentos
> 
> no se como se dice esto en espańol pero 'kuchenka' el polaco significa un electrodoméstico en el que podemos cocinar , no estoy segura de que puedamos decir CONGELADOR


 COCINA simplemente


----------



## Patripeque

Y ome refería a "Cocinero", a la persona que cocina. ¿Cómo se dice en polaco?

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## vodevilja

The cook (the person) - kucharz / kucharka
The cooker (the machine) - kuchenka


----------



## Thomas1

Sometimes also:
cooker - kuchnia

Tom


----------

